# 50'so Whizzer Sportsman



## Neanderthal77 (Nov 13, 2016)

Though someone would find this interesting.

https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/bik/5873939323.html


----------



## Boris (Nov 13, 2016)

Pretty darned cute. I really like it! Seems like a fair price to me. Not an expert, would this be a 700 series motor?


----------



## VDub Will (Nov 14, 2016)

I really like this does anyone know how hard it would be to get her running. I don't know much about them and have no idea what all is missing.


----------

